# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Así se hizo la demolición de la presa de Retuerta en el río Aravalle

## NoRegistrado

http://www.youtube.com/user/magramagob/videos
Demolición de una pequeña presa que nunca tuvo uso, debido a que el desarrollo urbanístico al que iba a abastecer nunca llegó a construirse.
Interesante el paso a paso.
Parece que el ministerio, en lugar de sacar a Cañete dando discursos de forma continuada en el 90% de sus videos, ahora saca unos cuantos de éstos.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------

